# 2022-2023 AGR Card



## pennyk (Feb 26, 2022)

In the mail today, I received my Select Executive AGR card with an expiration date of 2/28/23.


----------



## bptenor (Feb 26, 2022)

pennyk said:


> In the mail today, I received my Select Executive AGR card with an expiration date of 2/28/23.


I did as well! No warning, but nice to see! 

Living in MN the only thing relevant is the 100% bonus on travel/TQP points. But I'll take it!


----------



## jebr (Feb 27, 2022)

bptenor said:


> I did as well! No warning, but nice to see!
> 
> Living in MN the only thing relevant is the 100% bonus on travel/TQP points. But I'll take it!



Select Exec should also get you access to the sleeper waiting room at MSP (with a same-day ticket) but imo it's barely worth the effort to go down to the ticket counter and get the code. If they have a large portion of the waiting room blocked off for an event (which happens with annoying regularity) it's nice to have the extra space, but otherwise I'd rather just wait out in the main waiting area.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 1, 2022)

Just got an email letting me know my Select Plus status has arrived. And that I should receive my card in 4-6 weeks. Checked my status online and it now shows Expires 03/01/2023


----------



## MARC Rider (Mar 1, 2022)

I haven't received anything yet. They are really behind this year.


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 1, 2022)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Just got an email letting me know my Select Plus status has arrived. And that I should receive my card in 4-6 weeks. Checked my status online and it now shows Expires 03/01/2023


Same here. Online shows 2023 expiration. I have my S+ card that expired yesterday.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Mar 1, 2022)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Just got an email letting me know my Select Plus status has arrived.



I just got mine up here in NJ. Must be making its way up the coast, if the picture on the card is anything to go by .


----------



## MARC Rider (Mar 1, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> I haven't received anything yet. They are really behind this year.


Spoke too soon. The notification was in my inbox. I'm printing a copy for my trip tomorrow, but it shouldn't matter because I'm in Acela First for both my rides.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 1, 2022)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> I just got mine up here in NJ. Must be making its way up the coast, if the picture on the card is anything to go by .


Make that both coasts as TinCan782 is on the west coast.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 1, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> Spoke too soon. The notification was in my inbox. I'm printing a copy for my trip tomorrow, but it shouldn't matter because I'm in Acela First for both my rides.


Check the date on your printout. The card shows 2022, but if you keep the text to the right of it with it, then you should be good. I hate how it wants to print out all the other garbage.


----------



## tim49424 (Mar 1, 2022)

Got my qualification notification for Select Plus 2022 in email this evening! My card should arrive in 4-6 weeks…no real hurry as I’m not taking an Amtrak in that time period anyway.


----------



## daybeers (Mar 1, 2022)

I also got my Select Plus email this evening. I hope I actually get the physical card, as I didn't when I earned Select Plus at the end of December. I figured they were waiting as it was only two months until the renewal.


----------



## JayPea (Mar 2, 2022)

tim49424 said:


> Got my qualification notification for Select Plus 2022 in email this evening! My card should arrive in 4-6 weeks…no real hurry as I’m not taking an Amtrak in that time period anyway.


Got that same email today.


----------



## Shanson (Mar 2, 2022)

I got the email AND the actual card in the mail the same day. Perhaps their maiilng vendor is in Texas?


----------



## TheVig (Mar 2, 2022)

I got the email yesterday. USPS informed delivery shows that I have something coming from Amtrak today.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 2, 2022)

I received the email yesterday, several days after I received the actual card.


----------



## SwedeC (Mar 2, 2022)

Received my Select today, six months after the EB trip that boosted me.


----------



## Shanson (Mar 2, 2022)

See how good the USPS is???


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Mar 3, 2022)

I just got my physical card in the mail today!

And now of course, thanks to the Amtrak IT department’s sense of humor, I can’t get into my account because they keep deleting the verification codes they send me when I enter them.

I posted a question asking for help on this on a separate thread about it, so just venting here.


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 3, 2022)

According to my daily "USPS Informed Delivery" email, my Select Plus card is arriving today.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 3, 2022)

TinCan782 said:


> According to my daily "USPS Informed Delivery" email, my Select Plus card is arriving today.


Wah! My informed delivery only showed a BJ's post card for today.


----------



## tim49424 (Mar 3, 2022)

tim49424 said:


> Got my qualification notification for Select Plus 2022 in email this evening! My card should arrive in 4-6 weeks…no real hurry as I’m not taking an Amtrak in that time period anyway.



More like 2-3 days. I got it today!


----------



## JayPea (Mar 4, 2022)

I got mine today too. I feel like Steve Martin did in _The Jerk_ when the new phone book came out!!!!


----------



## boxcar479 (Mar 8, 2022)

I got my select plus email today, but I haven't ridden the train in a year now, and 3 yrs before that. I wonder why I got that. smh I do have about 41,000 points though. Is that it?


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Mar 8, 2022)

Also received my Select Executive card good until 2-28-23... which was still intact but the packaging was in shreds. Was also able to get onto the website to see my account after several attempts.

But with all the cancellations and sleeper pricing shooting so high I wonder how I'll ever prequalify after this year!


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 14, 2022)

Physical cards? Is this 1995?


----------



## jis (Mar 14, 2022)

I received my physical card about a week back.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Mar 14, 2022)

Bob Dylan said:


>


Gee wiz... I didn't get a luggage tag!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 14, 2022)

20th Century Rider said:


> Gee wiz... I didn't get a luggage tag!


I only got Luggage Tags the First Year I made Select Plus.( 2011)


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Mar 14, 2022)

No luggage tags, no paper lounge coupons, and no being able to visit the lounge without traveling that day.

I’m not going to try for Select anything this year.

However, I do like having a physical card for when the computers aren’t working or the power goes out.


----------



## TEREB (Apr 3, 2022)

I received my select plus card last week. I don't believe I've ever been select plus before. My question is.....
What does "50% select plus points bonus on Amtrak travel" mean? I never paid attention when I was just plain old select.


----------



## jis (Apr 3, 2022)

TEREB said:


> I received my select plus card last week. I don't believe I've ever been select plus before. My question is.....
> What does "50% select plus points bonus on Amtrak travel" mean? I never paid attention when I was just plain old select.


Normally you would get 2x the dollar amount paid for a ticket upon completing the journey. The bonus amount says that you would get 50% of the normal amount added on to your account. These are normal points and not TQP AFAIR.

You do get bonus TQPs for traveling by Business Class and First Class, but not for traveling by Sleeper, which is a bit of an oddity if you ask me.


----------



## TEREB (Apr 5, 2022)

jis said:


> Normally you would get 2x the dollar amount paid for a ticket upon completing the journey. The bonus amount says that you would get 50% of the normal amount added on to your account. These are normal points and not TQP AFAIR.
> 
> You do get bonus TQPs for traveling by Business Class and First Class, but not for traveling by Sleeper, which is a bit of an oddity if you ask me.


Thank you for your answer. 
These are things I never paid attention to. I only recently found out that charging my cruises to the Amtrak CC gives me double points. I really lost out on that. Live and learn.


----------



## TinCan782 (Apr 5, 2022)

TEREB said:


> Thank you for your answer.
> These are things I never paid attention to. I only recently found out that charging my cruises to the Amtrak CC gives me double points. I really lost out on that. Live and learn.


Besides cruises, hotels also earn 2 points per dollar. I believe car rental does as well. We have received 2 points per dollar for a sightseeing cruise in Chicago as well as the boat to Statue of Liberty and Ellis Island in NYC.

I'll also add, if you use the AGR credit card onboard the train (food, beverage) it earns 3 points per dollar. Also, when using the card on board, you receive a 10% (no-fee card) or 20% (fee card) statement credit in addition to the points.


----------



## TEREB (Apr 6, 2022)

I also forgot about the shopping. I made online purchases to Macy’s, JCPenney, Sharper Image, HomeDepot that I should have gone through the guest rewards shopping portal. SMH.


----------



## TinCan782 (Apr 6, 2022)

TEREB said:


> I also forgot about the shopping. I made online purchases to Macy’s, JCPenney, Sharper Image, HomeDepot that I should have gone through the guest rewards shopping portal. SMH.


I do a lot with Home Depot, Kohls, and Staples through the AGR shopping portal.


----------

